# texting



## 807025 (Sep 17, 2016)

Somehow I always tend to read too much into text messages that friends send me.
Whenever I get short answers, I just assume that people don't like me, it sometimes seems as if they might be upset about something but I can't figure it out.
It's really difficult to reach out to people, and sometimes it's even better for me to wait for people to initiate a conversation, because whenever I try to hold a conversation, they don't seem to enjoy it.

Does that happen to you too ? You read a message which appears to sound pretty unenthusiastic or unfriendly, and then you overthink about it, it starts to stress me out. 

Especially when one day your friend is really nice to you, and then the next time you text each other, it's just short.
Maybe it's also my fault that I'm too passive when it comes to texting aswell. 
But whenever I get some " one word reply" I'm just confused.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't overthink it. All of the pressure to converse should not be on one person, because that suggests the other person doesn't appreciate your effort.

Not to mention it's tough luck maintaining someone's interest in texting anyway. Just go with the flow and mirror level of interest.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Texting is a nightmare. I re-read texts all the time, they make me paranoid.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

I think this clip pretty much sums this up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone I text I know pretty well....like the way they text. Plus if something confuses me I will call them out, lol.


----------



## puffysnow (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi OP,

I can totally relate to what you are describing, we are very much alike on this topic. It really depends what kind of friends you have, what types are they? Are they dependable, kind and can you trust them? Are they honest? Did you have any bad experiences with these kind of texts in the past?

I had a friend who was nice to me one moment and the next moment she would be pissed but never really tell me what was going on. She would do exactly what you described, only send me super short answers and being super cold. She got me super paranoid and now whenever I get messages like these from people I freak out so much, but I have talked to some people about this and they promised me that if they would be mad they wouldn't express it in a text in this way.

So, it is possible that people do this if they are angry (that doesn't mean that they are angry with YOU btw! Some people just act angry to people if they are angry about something completely different that is not related to you) but in my opinion that is a really horrible way of expressing it because it doesn't help you, you just get super anxious and no one is being helped if they don't speak up. I don't think most people are like that, I think most people don't really think about it if they send a short text, maybe they are busy but want to reply so they make it short or maybe they are doing something else at the same time.

I understand that you would get anxious about it because I'm the same, but I learned that most people really don't put that much effort in expressing anger or hatred into a text message. The people who would do that are mostly immature and if they do this to you, you really deserve to be among better people.


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Why not just phone them instead? problem solved!!!!! But here is an example of my texts to a buddy of mine.


Me: You working? i'm off until tomorrow
Me: 6-11
Him: 6-1
Me: Ouch...enjoy!
Him: Then Tuesday off
Me: 6-11 Monday, 6-11 Tuesday, 6-11 Wednesday, 6-2 Thursday, 6-11 Saturday.
Him: Called that team Europe winning today
Me: Seeya Lundqvist!
Him: Yup
Me: Canada will win both games vs Europe now
Him: I won $5 off a buddy today for this game
Me: Best of 3
Me: Nice GJ
Him Canada will sweep them
Me: Yup
Me: Lundqvist not been the same since Pens broke him in the playoffs
Him: No he hasn't


Talked about work, then about hockey.


----------



## anxietysucks333 (Sep 25, 2016)

I totally get you. I don't really text beyond my family, but sometimes it will be my only means of communicating with people that I wish I could get myself to speak to in person. When I do text these people in particular, for some reason I always imagine them rolling their eyes and being annoyed by my text. I always feel like making them respond to ME is just a waste of their time. Then if people respond, even if it is nice, I imagine them texting it with a sarcastic or aggravated attitude. Can others relate to this?


----------



## terran236 (Feb 4, 2014)

you're in good company, I get paranoid when my friend texts me something that makes me jealous and then i overthink it and think the worst of her.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I rarely text, but I feel the same about some people online. If someone is usually friendly or silly, I assume shorter messages don't mean much except them being tired. Others don't ever really show what they're feeling so I don't know what to think if they start giving me short replies, or how friendly a "lol" is in some situations. Not having a voice to go by can really make things harder.


----------



## izzobaby (Jun 22, 2015)

Texting is strange, I also feel people get passive aggressive when texting. I rather someone text me to arrange to hang out...chit chatting texting just seems so futile...I almost wish I told myself this ages ago lol.


----------

